# Picnik Photo Editing Contest!



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey riders! 

So I decided that since Picnik (if you don't know what it is, visit http://www.picnik.com for more info!!) is closing down soon & they are offering all premium editing tools for free, I wanted to host a contest!

*HERE ARE ALL THE RULES & REQUIREMENTS!~*

1) The photo must be either: a) of your horse or b) taken by you of someone else's horse.

2) You must edit the photo using only picnik editing tools! The photo MUST be edited!

3) You must include your picture and what category you're entering it under with your entry.

4) You must only use a picture that you have made for this contest only.

5) You can have one photo entry per category only!! You will be disqualified if enter more than one for each category. For example: if there were 3 categories, you could enter 3 photos.

*Here are the categories!!*

1) Funny - can be a photo that is already funny or a photo that is made funny after editing.

2) Random - can be a photo that is already random or a photo that is made funny after editing.

3) Pretty - can be a photo that is already pretty or a photo that is made pretty after editing.

*Now for the prize!!*

There will be a first, second and third prize for each category!!

*First place prize*: A customized picture signature & avatar (refer to mine)

*Second place prize*: A customized signature (refer to mine)

*Third place prize*: A customized avatar

(I can make it using pictures of your horse or something like mine)

*Deadline:*
_February 6th 2012!_ 

*ENTER AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I thought I would post some examples for some laughs:
**PLEASE NOTE: THIS IS *NOT* AN ENTRY**

Here is my pretty example:









Here is my random example:









And here is my funny example:








Hope I made you laugh xD


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

aww these r cute pix. 
i tried doing a contest w/kinda the same theme "edited valentines day" like over a week ago...and nobody has put anything up...boooo! haha

o' well...later when i have more time i will def post on here--i love doing these kinda stuff!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Im entering all the catagories :lol: so the order of the photos is the same as the order of catagories lol 
1. Funny
2. Random
3. Pretty


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

kailiejaykiss- i will try to find it & enter it ) if you don't see an entry, post the name of it on my profile 

sommsamma09- i love the one with the hooves and your boots  i wanted to take a pic like that a while ago..love it!

keep them coming everyone! just a little friendly bump.. lol


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

WesternBella said:


> sommsamma09- i love the one with the hooves and your boots  i wanted to take a pic like that a while ago..love it!


 Haha thanks  I love that pic! Probably my 2nd fave pic of "us"


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Bumpity bump bump..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

Howdy! 
Only entering two events here...(didn't have enough time to do a "funny" category)...so anyways, here's my horse India...
1st Pic-PRETTY
2nd Pic-RANDOM


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Awww those are very cute!! Bump!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

my entry for funny


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

when is it closing down again? i dont remember offhand. anyways i will e-mail this link to myself and enter when i have more time! but i have to wake up is 6.5 hours so i should really.. try and sleep. *try* being the key word. When does the contest close? (sorry if you already said and i just didnt see it!)


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Here are a couple of mine 

Pretty









Pretty


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

[/QUOTE]
Wow nice pics Can i ask what effects you used for this pic?


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

AngieLee said:


> when is it closing down again? i dont remember offhand. anyways i will e-mail this link to myself and enter when i have more time! but i have to wake up is 6.5 hours so i should really.. try and sleep. *try* being the key word. When does the contest close? (sorry if you already said and i just didnt see it!)


I believe they close in April, and the closing date is February 6th


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

This is my entries. Enjoy. 
Pretty









and funny. I'm not sure if you think this one is funny but I do, look at Bella's (the pictured pony) fat little tum!!!!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Cute! Love the name Bella aswell  Don't worry guys, I won't be biased when judging the comp (WHICH ENDS IN A FEW DAYS BTW.. BETTEE BUMP IT UP haha) Please try to enter ASAP!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey do you mind if i change my pretty picture? lol


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Mine arnt very good at all, but i shall share anyways 

pretty:










Random:"ok so its no that random. but it makes me giggle. he always sticks his toung out at the most random times ****


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

*All entries so far..*

Here are all the entries I have recieved so far! There are 3 days left to post _your_ entries!!!!

In no particular order....

*Random:*

























*Funny:*

























*Pretty:*


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

i have another one to enter. this one is for random 







and one for pretty


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

sommsama09 said:


>


Wow nice pics Can i ask what effects you used for this pic? [/QUOTE]


I think I used Ortonish?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Funny:








Random:


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Placings?


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Winners will be posted tomorrow if not tonight 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Congrats everyone! Thanks for entering!

Please PM me if you have won for details about your prizes!! 


Random:
1) Scwrl - You won because you made me laugh! It's so random yet so cute! Love it! Congrats 
2) AngieLee - Horsie tongue faces are my favourite! Very cute but still random 
3) DraftAiresMum - Would have placed it under pretty, but I still love it! 

Pretty:
1) KailieJayKiss - This is so beautiful! This is one of my favorite edited photos ever!
2) AngieLee - So true and very beautiful!
3) CaitlinPalomino - I wasn't going to count your photo since I stated that you would be disqualified for 2 entries..but I didnt want your hard work to go to waste, I still thought it was beautiful !

Funny:
1)Scrwl - This made me laugh REALLY hard, I don't know why! Soooo cute! 
2) DraftAiresMum- Very true! And I can't resist Aires...! 
3) RedApe49 - *Cute! Made me giggle 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

WesternBella said:


> Congrats everyone! Thanks for entering!
> 
> Please PM me if you have won for details about your prizes!!
> 
> ...


 
Oh whoops sorry about that I meant to wright random for the first one  Sorry!


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

*Pic for my Avatar *

Here's my girl, India
Can't wait to see it when it's done!
Thanks!!!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Kailie it was a competition for people who had already made edits - not for people wanting edits.


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol...i know 

I got 1st in the pretty contest part...and I wanted her to edit this pic of my horse for me...my prize is a sig and an avatar...and I want this to be my avatar one she edits for me


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh ok sorry i completly stuffed that XD never mind me.. blonde by hair and blonde by brains at times


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

haha...well we all have our blonde moments...i had a few today myself...no biggie


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ugh i had two major blonde moments yesterday like not paying attention and think about a QH xD and i feel over going up the stares and all my school books flew everywhere lol then i picked everything up and walked into "my" health class only to be told " Hi Sam, this is still lesson 5.. your lesson is in a few mins- i was already sitting down and all the year twelves were going o.0 LOL they all laughed and smiled at me when i walked out.. how embaro.. one of the girls in MY class saw me do both fails ;3 Haha


----------



## kailiejaykiss (Jan 20, 2012)

haha! too funny...well, like they say "tomorrow's a new day"


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

lol thank god for that


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

WesternBella said:


> Congrats everyone! Thanks for entering!
> 
> Please PM me if you have won for details about your prizes!!
> 
> ...


Awwww...thanks!  Aires says thank you, as well...and


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Awwww...thanks!  Aires says thank you, as well...and


Bahahahaha now that's funny LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

You know you heard that song start playing in your head as soon as you read that. ;-)


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> You know you heard that song start playing in your head as soon as you read that. ;-)


Of course LOL and that song is so overplayed it drives me nuts and now I can't get it out of my head hahahahaha


----------

